# 67 gto 336 gear



## jim w (Jun 23, 2012)

could someone please tell me if this is the correct housing for my 67 gto 336 posi, I see a 2 in the bottom right, and I don't know if this means a series 2 or 3, the car came originally with a 336 that is what I am shooting for here are some other numbers 9783393-j-12-6 thank you Jim


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Picture doesn't contain much useful information. Check here:


----------



## jim w (Jun 23, 2012)

Forgot to mention the shaft was too pitted to read any numbers but did the number 2 mean any thing? I did notice there was no spacer on the ring gear and there was no slop and it spun freely. So is there any way you could use a 336 on a series 2 without a spacer? I hope I didn't get burned. Thanks Jim


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The 2 is cast onto the housing, and is not part of the carrier. The housings are all the same. The carriers are different, depending on what gear ratio was used. The '67 up "N" castings are the most desirable, as they are the strongest 8.2 housing. 3.36 was the standard gear for a '67 non-AC GTO, 4 speed and automatic, with the base engine. What you are showing looks correct, but we need the date code and the two leter gear code. What numbers are stamped on the ring and pinion gears, and what date?


----------



## jim w (Jun 23, 2012)

There is no n on the casting. They are gm gears ring gear 37 teath, pinion 11 teeth date6-66 witch is close to my car, it has a early sept date and the serial number is in the 800s


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, it's a 1967 model year 3.36 ratio rear end.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

jim w said:


> Forgot to mention the shaft was too pitted to read any numbers but did the number 2 mean any thing? I did notice there was no spacer on the ring gear and there was no slop and it spun freely. So is there any way you could use a 336 on a series 2 without a spacer? I hope I didn't get burned. Thanks Jim


the 2 in the lwr webbing has no significance. The 97xxxxx casting signifys the housing was cast out of the Pontiac axle plant. i do not have every gray iron center casting number noted, but with that date of center housing and a 97xxxx casting number you are looking at a '67 Pontiac 8.2 10 bolt. Id pull the cover and look at the condition of the ring gear. Any deep pitting in the ring gear? ring gears pitt where moisture condenses and therre is a line between the moisture and the grease. Very typical for used rearends that have set on the ground for long periods of time. Unfortunately, very few of us have racks to put them in inside. When cking internal condition, can also look at the stamped dates on the edge of the riing gear. Typically the date stamped into the early 8.2 Pontiac ring and pinion predates the axle assembly date (on the axle tube) by 2 to 11 months. While you can't read the assembly date on the axle tubes, your gray iron housing was cast in Dec of '66 and I'd expect original gears to predate the casting date of the center housing. 

BTW, the aftermarket uses the terms "2 series, 3 series" on Chevrolets 8.2 c-clip 10 bolts. Pontiac 8.2 10 bolts were much different in design, shared no parts with Chevrolets 8.2. Pontiac 8.2 10 bolts used one of the following carriers:

-HIGH ratio: 2.56, 2.78
-MID ratio 2.93, 3.08, 3.23
-LOW ratio 3.36, 3.55, 3.90, 4.10, 4.33, 4.56, 4.88,
5.14, 5.57 (latter ultra low gears being old offerings by Zoom)


----------



## jim w (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replys. Is there an easy way to tell which carrier it is with out taking it apart? Again thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Since it's got 3.36 gears in it and there is no spacer plate, it appears to be an original LOW ratio carrier. (what I've always called a 3 series, although I may be wrong with my terminology)


----------

